# Fernsteuerung



## Manuela (2. Jun 2010)

Hallo,
Bei meiner Letzten Anfrage hatte ich das Problem in einem Hotel das der Gateway nicht immer gefunden wurde.
Das problem habe ich gelöst in dem ich das WLan Netz neu aufgebaut habe mit einem Hotspot(Captive protal) mit M0n0wall.
Alles Funktioniert auch prima User bekommt ein Namen und Passwort und kann ins Internet. 
Es geht auch einen Zeitabhängigen (Voucher) zu machen.
Auch dass Funktioniert ohne Probleme.

Jetzt kommt es aber:
Mein Auftraggeber sagt: es ist Ihm zu Kompliziert die Kennwörter zu generieren und ob ich Ihm nicht etwas leichteres machen könnte.

Jetzt meine Frage: Ist es möglich die relevanten Punkte ( das ist alles in PHP geschrieben) anzuzapfen und eine Einfache Fernsteuerung zu machen ich denke da an url ...

Gruß Manuela


----------



## mabuhay (6. Jun 2010)

Manuela hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> Bei meiner Letzten Anfrage hatte ich das Problem...



Die meisten haben wohl keine Ahnung um was es geht... evtl einen Link?


----------



## Gast2 (6. Jun 2010)

hast Du schon im Forum von Monowall nachgefragt ... die wird Dir evt. eher geholfen - ist kein Java-Problem


----------

